# Game Soundtracks



## Aradai

So, there was a thread like this, but it's dead (such a shame), so I'm making a new thread.

What's your favorite gaming soundtrack and why? Right now, I'm digging the Transistor soundtrack because oh lord is it great! My favorite song from it has to be "In Circles".





So, what's yours?


----------



## Zane

I'm literally listening to the soundtrack from Goemon's Great Adventure right now. lmao
My other favorite is the soundtrack to FFCC for the Gamecube. So soothing and eerie. ~v~


----------



## spCrossing




----------



## Javocado

Probably my thread, heh : p

But anyway,
Spongebob: Battle For Bikini Bottom (aka one of the most underrated games ever) has a killer soundtrack that I've been enjoying as I replay it. Here is some good stuff.


----------



## BerryPop

It's beautiful.


----------



## SolarInferno

Love a lot of the X Series soundtrack, particularly this one from X3:Terran Conflict.


----------



## RayOfHope

All the Zelda games.

_All of them._


----------



## Jawile

Sparkanine said:


> So, there was a thread like this, but it's dead (such a shame), so I'm making a new thread.
> 
> What's your favorite gaming soundtrack and why? Right now, I'm digging the Transistor soundtrack because oh lord is it great! My favorite song from it has to be "In Circles".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what's yours?



That was my thread! 

DKC: TR's soundtrack is literally the best thing ever.



Spoiler


----------



## skweegee

The Majora's Mask and F Zero X Soundtracks are my favorite video game soundtracks. Here are some of my favorite video game songs:



Spoiler: Rainbow Road (F-Zero X Expansion Kit, N64 DD)













Spoiler: Decide in the Eyes (Big Blue) (F-Zero X, N64)













Spoiler: Stone Tower Temple - Normal and Inverted (Majora's Mask, N64)













Spoiler: Cackletta Battle (Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga, GBA)













Spoiler: Mount Wario (Mario Kart 8, Wii U)













Spoiler: Tropical Resort - Act 1 (Sonic Colors, Wii)













Spoiler: Legendary Air Ride Machine (Kirby Air Ride, GameCube)


----------



## g u a v a

I loooooved all of the Layton soundtracks but more specifically the Unwound Future orchestra remakes~






Also I never played any of the Fallout games but I'm absolutely in love with the Galaxy News Radio station soundtrack.

EDIT: Omg how could I forget the Sims soundtracks!! Specifically the Sims 2, that soundtrack forever holds a special place in my heart :>


----------



## LambdaDelta

music


----------



## BATOCTO

no arguing, persona has one of the best soundtracks i've ever heard with my personal fave being the battle theme from P4G.


----------



## Cam1

I'm a cross between the Danganronpa theme and the grima theme from FE:A


----------



## Chaotix

music


----------



## Beachland

I love the Assassin's Creed 2 soundtrack, it has a lot of great tracks for studying/reading. And "Ezio's Family" is a tearjerker if you've played the game.

Also the soundtrack from The Walking Dead Game season 1. I listen to it in the background while I'm doing other things.


----------



## Flop

The Last of Us soundtrack gives me chills.


----------



## rockthemike13

My favorite video game soundtrack was Beatles Rock Band.


----------



## superheroantics

SilentHillSilentHillSilentHillSilentHillSilentHill  SilentHillSilentHillSilentHillSilentHillSilentHill  SilentHillSilentHillSilentHillSilentHillSilentHill  SilentHillSilentHillSilentHillSilentHillSilentHill  SilentHillSilentHillSilentHillSilentHillSilentHill  SilentHillSilentHillSilentHillSilentHillSilentHill  SilentHillSilentHillSilentHillSilentHillSilentHill  SilentHillSilentHillSilentHillSilentHillSilentHill  SilentHillSilentHillSilentHillSilentHillSilentHill  SilentHillSilentHillSilentHillSilentHillSilentHill  SilentHillSilentHillSilentHillSilentHillSilentHill  SilentHillSilentHillSilentHillSilentHillSilentHill  SilentHillSilentHillSilentHillSilentHillSilentHill  SilentHillSilentHillSilentHillSilentHillSilentHill  SilentHillSilentHillSilentHillSilentHillSilentHill  SilentHillSilentHillSilentHillSilentHillSilentHill  SilentHillSilentHillSilentHillSilentHillSilentHill  SilentHillSilentHillSilentHillSilentHillSilentHill  SilentHillSilentHillSilentHillSilentHillSilentHill  SilentHillSilentHillSilentHillSilentHill


----------



## IncendiaryPyro

Let's see...
My favorite video game OSTs right now are Hotline Miami, Starbound, Pokemon Mystery Dungeon, and Payday 2. Lemme list a favorite from each game.



Spoiler: Hotline Miami













Spoiler: Starbound













Spoiler: Pokemon Mystery Dungeon













Spoiler: Payday 2


----------



## akidas

monument valley has a really nice soundtrack


----------



## Chris

The _Final Fantasy_ games have amazing soundtracks. This track I love:


----------



## Imitation

I love this games music! :O


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Spoiler: I like you two






Mayor Leaf said:


> I loooooved all of the Layton soundtracks but more specifically the Unwound Future orchestra remakes~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I never played any of the Fallout games but I'm absolutely in love with the Galaxy News Radio station soundtrack.
> 
> EDIT: Omg how could I forget the Sims soundtracks!! Specifically the Sims 2, that soundtrack forever holds a special place in my heart :>





BATOCTO said:


> no arguing, persona has one of the best soundtracks i've ever heard with my personal fave being the battle theme from P4G.


YUS.



Honestly, you can't deny that the Professor Layton games have amazing soundtracks. Though the one I'm linking is fanmade, the actual track is just as good. <3



Spoiler: Professor Layton and the Unwound Future London 3 "Waltz"











Person series definitely have some great track, really love most of the ones with vocals in them. But some of the ones without vocals really shine too.



Spoiler: Midsummer Knight's Dream













Spoiler: Blues in the Velvet Room











The World Ends With You soundtrack will always be in my mind. 



Spoiler: Three Minutes Clapping











There's others but I'm not going to spend an entire day listing them.


----------



## honeyaura

ANYTHING Zelda related,
Kingdom Hearts (especially Simple and Clean & Dearly Beloved),
I'm also digging a lot of GTAV's soundtrack right now (yeah yeah, sue me) lol
And there's Journey... so soothing <3
Sadly I can't play Journey yet, because I don't have a PS3 </3


----------



## RainbowNotes

i love tons of game osts but my favorites right now are the ones from bravely default they're all so beautiful *V*


----------



## locker

I love the Fez soundtrack


----------



## Aradai

Tom said:


> Honestly, you can't deny that the Professor Layton games have amazing soundtracks. Though the one I'm linking is fanmade, the actual track is just as good. <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Professor Layton and the Unwound Future London 3 "Waltz"


Wooaaaah that sounds brilliant.

And dang I forgot to put in some PL OST! There are some brilliant soundtracks. I remember one from Miracle Mask, I'll see if I can find it. I was too obsessed with the Transistor OST at the time. Heh.


----------



## Javocado

Get ready for my bombardment of musical masterpieces.



Spoiler: Simpsons Hit & Run - Nightmare On Evergreen Terror













Spoiler: Pokemon R/S/E - Meteor Falls













Spoiler: Paper Mario The Thousand Year Door -Doopliss Battle













Spoiler: Snowboard Kids - Quicksand Valley













Spoiler: Super Smash Bros. Melee - Mother 2













Spoiler: Animal Crossing: New Leaf - K.K. Cafe













Spoiler: Kingdom Hearts RE: Chain Of Memories - The 13th Struggle













Spoiler: Super Mario Galaxy 2 -Bowser's Galaxy Generator













Spoiler:  The Legend Of Zelda: Twilight Princess -Sacred Grove













Spoiler: Crash Bandicoot: The Wrath Of Cortex - Warp Room


----------



## Aradai

Javocado said:


> Get ready for my bombardment of musical masterpieces.



Woah there man just had some total nostalgia feels there. I remember Night on Evergreen Terror a lot as I crashed the automobile into many things lmao.


----------



## rockthemike13

I know it's not technically a "game soundtrack", since the songs existed ahead of time, but I loved the Brutal Legends soundtrack.  Metal, heck ya.


----------



## skweegee

I forgot to include a couple in my last post.



Spoiler: Cloudtop Cruise (Normal and Thundercloud Versions) (Mario Kart 8, Wii U)

















Spoiler: Braniac Maniac (Plants vs. Zombies)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

BATOCTO said:


> no arguing, persona has one of the best soundtracks i've ever heard with my personal fave being the battle theme from P4G.


Your Damn Right!


----------



## BerryPop

skweegee said:


> I forgot to include a couple in my last post.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cloudtop Cruise (Normal and Thundercloud Versions) (Mario Kart 8, Wii U)


The cool thing is it has part of Gusty Garden Galaxy's theme and part of Good Egg Galaxy's theme!


----------



## Slayer_Buffy

sp19047 said:


>


Totally this!!


----------



## Javocado

I'll post 1 every page from now on.


----------



## Aradai

Spoiler: wow more transistor you're so unpredictable tiffany













Spoiler: here some pokemon


----------



## Imitation

Ive been loving the bravely default music recently 


Spoiler:  Baby Bird - Edea's Theme













Spoiler:  That Person's name is


----------



## Aradai

Voltz09 said:


> Ive been loving the bravely default music recently
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Baby Bird - Edea's Theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  That Person's name is


Those are so soothing. Wow.

And apologies if I post too much Transistor lmao. It's the first time I fell in love with an OST and listened to it outside of the game,


----------



## Imitation

I feel like I cannot leave the other party members themes out (especially Ringabels!)


Spoiler:  Love's Vagrant - Ringabel's theme













Spoiler:  Wind's Course - Agnes' theme













Spoiler:  You Are My Hope - Tiz's theme


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Voltz09 said:


> I feel like I cannot leave the other party members themes out (especially Ringabels!)
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Love's Vagrant - Ringabel's theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Wind's Course - Agnes' theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  You Are My Hope - Tiz's theme



Have you listened to the vocalized versions??  Those're pretty great, too (I can't choose between Edea's and Ringabel's vocalized vers though..)


----------



## Gracelia

I'm always listening to LoZ game soundtrack/music (and others, mostly LoZ). My friends and family think I'm weird. Not my fault I can enjoy it and they can't. 



Spoiler: Great Fairy's Fountain













Spoiler: FFX Tidus+Yuna's Sky Theme


----------



## Imitation

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Have you listened to the vocalized versions??  Those're pretty great, too (I can't choose between Edea's and Ringabel's vocalized vers though..)



My favorite vocalized one is Tiz's theme!
My best-worst of the themes for me is
BEST
Edea
Tiz+Ringabel (I cant choose! :O)
...............
...............
...............
Agnes

(I love this guys version of Edea's theme!)


Spoiler:  Guitar cover


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Voltz09 said:


> My favorite vocalized one is Tiz's theme!
> My best-worst of the themes for me is
> BEST
> Edea
> Tiz+Ringabel (I cant choose! :O)
> ...............
> ...............
> ...............
> Agnes
> 
> (I love this guys version of Edea's theme!)
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Guitar cover



The video won't work for me. D'=


----------



## Imitation

Mephisto Pheles said:


> The video won't work for me. D'=



I fixed it! 
And wowowow!!!
There was a Bravely default live concert and the opening is amazing!!
2:22 = <3
11:00 = <3
13:58 = <3
14:30 - all themes combined!!!!! <3<3<3<3
Tthis better come to the UK!!!!


Spoiler:  WOW











Im now motivated to power through chapter 8!!


----------



## KarlaKGB

Payday 2 soundtrack is amazing.

[[POLICE ASSAULT IN PROGRESS // ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) // POLICE ASSAULT IN PROGRESS]]


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Voltz09 said:


> I fixed it!
> And wowowow!!!
> There was a Bravely default live concert and the opening is amazing!!
> 2:22 = <3
> 11:00 = <3
> 13:58 = <3
> 14:30 - all themes combined!!!!! <3<3<3<3
> Tthis better come to the UK!!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  WOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im now motivated to power through chapter 8!!



Ah, now it's working!  Good cover (he has so many posters!)

And wow, the orchestra.  14:30 was def my favorite bit lol. (also drummer guy is cute  Wish I had hair like that..)


----------



## Imitation

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Ah, now it's working!  Good cover (he has so many posters!)
> 
> And wow, the orchestra.  14:30 was def my favorite bit lol. (also drummer guy is cute  Wish I had hair like that..)



Yeah he does some pretty awesome covers!

Same here!
I am dedicated to find the full concert now!! >:-D

- - - Post Merge - - -

Im probably posting too much.. :/
Heres my last one for a while! 


Spoiler:  No Rest For The Wicked - Cage The Elephant













Spoiler:  Short Change Hero - The Heavy










I love short change hero!


----------



## unravel

Spoiler: quote






Sparkanine said:


> So, there was a thread like this, but it's dead (such a shame), so I'm making a new thread.
> 
> What's your favorite gaming soundtrack and why? Right now, I'm digging the Transistor soundtrack because oh lord is it great! My favorite song from it has to be "In Circles".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what's yours?



Nice nice ily







Spoiler: The world ends with you





















Spoiler:  pokemon





















Spoiler: Professor Layton Series











Ugh... I remember my sister saw me crying while playing lost future and she told mom about it... awkward.





Spoiler: Bravely Default *I go crazy







https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ULf-bwaHnI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuotvCq9eoM





Spoiler: Rune Factory 4



*tears of the elder dragon





Spoiler: Legend of Zelda



*Song of Healing (I dont wanna search in youtube peace out)
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wz_NK5HgR6Q
*Song of Storms
*Midna's Desperate Hour



Final Fantasy
there are a lot the best for me is _Lost of me and Terra_


----------



## dulcet




----------



## Cyan507

Why is there not more Marty O' Donnell here? Guy's a genius


----------



## dulcet




----------



## spCrossing

May I introduce you guys to the best Sonic soundtrack ever?


----------



## cb987654

I regularly get this stuck in my head. Ahh childhood <3 I loved pokemon emerald







IncendiaryPyro said:


> Let's see...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Starbound



I was hoping someone would mention starbound! The Bastion and FEZ soundtracks are great too


----------



## LambdaDelta

sp19047 said:


> May I introduce you guys to the best Sonic soundtrack ever?



i love you


----------



## dalandanator

best in the game. serpent eating the ground is also great


----------



## Maruchan

❤ Legend of Mana ❤ Closely followed by FF9, Chrono Cross + Ultimate Honorable Mention: Glitch (the flash MMO)


----------



## LilD

FFX-To Zanarkand
I find this song so touching.  

http://youtu.be/L3eDcInFHwE


Distant Worlds is fantastic if you love music from FF series


----------



## Beachland

cb987654 said:


> I regularly get this stuck in my head. Ahh childhood <3 I loved pokemon emerald



Aw, this makes me nostalgic for when it was summer and all I did was play pokemon with my brother and friends.

One of my personal favorite pokemon tracks:


----------



## spCrossing

LambdaDelta said:


> i love you


Love you too.
Glad to see other people enjoy this game's soundtrack as much as I do.


----------



## Mairen

Chrono Cross and Chrono Trigger are two of my favorite soundtracks. Absolutely beautiful and I have yet to see them outdone. There are lots of other fantastic soundtracks out there, but none of them have topped those two so far.


----------



## Imitation

Beachland said:


> Aw, this makes me nostalgic for when it was summer and all I did was play pokemon with my brother and friends.
> 
> One of my personal favorite pokemon tracks:



I might be a bit biased in this because my first pokemon game was XD..
But my favorite pokemon song is either




#TOOFUNKY

Or maybe the pokemon mystery dungeon theme


----------



## superheroantics

Voltz09 said:


> I might be a bit biased in this because my first pokemon game was XD..
> But my favorite pokemon song is either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #TOOFUNKY
> 
> Or maybe the pokemon mystery dungeon theme



Did someone say Miror B?


----------



## Imitation

superheroantics said:


> Did someone say Miror B?



Colosseum was my third pokemon game!
The intro is so smooth :O


----------



## ThePayne22

Since Waffles and dulcet have already posted TWEWY and 999, I thought I'd share with you guys my new obsession.





Dysfunctional Systems: Learning to Manage Chaos
_Check out the rest on Youtube!_

This visual novel has one of the best OSTs I have ever heard, not to mention an interesting story, compelling characters, and beautiful artwork. However, it is INFURIATINGLY SHORT. Despite this, it's worth a buy on Steam. It's $5 right now and it seems Dischan will be releasing another chapter in a few months.


----------



## Aradai

superheroantics said:


> Did someone say Miror B?



#BRINGBACKTHEB


----------



## superheroantics

Sparkanine said:


> #BRINGBACKTHEB



petition for pokemon mamba and funk versions starring miror b


----------



## n64king

Someone said it already but really. I've been on this OST for weeks, the SNES one got me back into the series. I also obtained the Japan only DS Ganbare Goemon game a few weeks ago, and it works on my 3DS, I forgot the 3DS was region free for DS games!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> #BRINGBACKTHEB



^.


----------



## spCrossing

n64king said:


> Someone said it already but really. I've been on this OST for weeks, the SNES one got me back into the series. I also obtained the Japan only DS Ganbare Goemon game a few weeks ago, and it works on my 3DS, I forgot the 3DS was region free for DS games!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ^.


Oh Hironobu Kageyama, I never get tired of your songs.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I want Tenpei Sato to compose for a Toku.


----------



## lars708

I personally really like the Mario Kart 8 soundtrack. And it is all orchestrated!


----------



## Dreamy Luigi




----------



## spCrossing

lars708 said:


> I personally really like the Mario Kart 8 soundtrack. And it is all orchestrated!


They're a lot of great tracks in that game.




This is one of my favorites.


----------



## EpicMeli

Twilight Princess was the first soundtrack that I actually noticed and thought was beautiful. So that's my fave.


----------



## Twinrova

Aw man, I love video game soundtracks, especially nintendo...
I have whole playlists made up of my favourite tracks. The Zelda series always has fantastic soundtracks that I love, and also I believe the Kirby series has some awesome tracks that have been overlooked. Fire Emblem and pokemon also have great soundtracks, as well as Chrono Trigger! 

The most recent soundtrack that I've listened to has been Hyrule Warriors, and this is the track that stands out to me as my favourite . I also like "sequence of drops" and "in the greenwood".


----------



## Delsin Rowe

Not my favorite, but definitely up there is the World Ends with You soundtrack. I asked my tutor to get me a physical copy of it from Japan when they went and I have it sitting on my nightstand. The only game soundtrack I have an actual CD for hah.


----------



## Cory

Shovel Knight- King Knight boss theme


----------



## Cress

sp19047 said:


> They're a lot of great tracks in that game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my favorites.



I like this one when slowed down to .25 speed!




I kid, normal Electrodrome is my favorite.

- - - Post Merge - - -

As for the question, Fire Emblem Awakening. Why has nobody said this.


Spoiler: There's 6 songs here



The first 2 are fanmade, but were made using the original songs.


----------



## Imitation

PuffleKirby21 said:


>



I love conquest!
And that Tiki and Nowi artwork is adorable!
I always marry either Tiki or Severa in awakening


----------



## dulcet




----------



## Kazunari

Favourite soundtrack... Definitely the Smash Bros. series. Those arrangements are amazing.
Final Fantasy I and Tales of Symphonia would be runner ups for my favourite soundtrack.

I don't have a favourite track because I have too many tracks from so many different video games that I just absolutely love! D:

I'd like to share this from a lesser-known game, though:


----------



## dulcet




----------



## Swiftstream




----------



## Jarrad

There are so many brilliant soundtracks to choose from...

I can't decide, however my favorites are:
Wind Waker
Spirit Tracks
New Leaf (obviously)
The last of us
Skyrim
Baldur's gate: Dark Alliance 
Pokemon B/W


----------



## Redacted

Just amazing. The ME3 ending song is so depressing...


----------



## amarillo

Anything by Darren Korb is fantastic. Bastion and Transistor are pretty much without equal as far as video game OST's go. I also really like: 




and also:


----------



## Zane

ayyyy I saw people posting Miror B back there lmao I used to leave the game sitting for awhile after beating him just so I could listen to his tunes. ~v~

I never thought to add a link to the songs either haha.. so here's the Japanese version of the FFCC opening. 






every time you start a new game you get to jam


----------



## amarillo

dulcet said:


>


Oh my god yes. Nothing has embodied smooth, dark coffee better


----------



## Imitation

I seriously cant wait much longer for this game!! <3 <3


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

I love this game so much! There is also a music box version called "Mirrors."


----------



## Imitation

This makes me miss P3 whenever I hear it


----------



## LambdaDelta

ONE MILLION DOLLAR BUDGET


----------



## Mr. Kat

One of my favorite soundtracks from a game is Animal Crossing City Folk. All of the music in that game is amazing. I like all of the instruments used for the music in that game. I wouldn't change a thing about the music. I wish that Animal Crossing New Leaf took the style of music that this game did. 

I'm also a big fan of Super Mario Galaxy's soundtrack, Gusty Garden Galaxy to be specific. I don't really know why I like the music, but it's pleasant to listen to nonetheless.


----------



## hzl

Skyrim soundtrack's are really relaxing and also the read dead redemption songs ♥


----------



## Mariah




----------



## Mariah




----------



## Tessie

I looove the OST for Final Fantasy 7 x___x, I love a lot of Final Fantasy OST, they're amazing, one point I was going through a phase where I listened to nothing but FF OST. Nobuo Uematsu is a genius 







Dancing Mad (final battle against Kekfa) is an amazing battle musical PIECE...it's not even a song. Nobuo freaking incorporated a fugue in it at 8:17....musical genius......x_x you can hear a lot of inspiration by Bach in it. it's amazing


----------



## dalandanator

Maya's theme


----------



## Tessie




----------



## unravel




----------



## Mariah

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Mariah




----------



## Kitsuneko

Is it odd for me to like video game music over the regular hip hop and R&B stuff?  Especially music from old nostalgic RPGs.  

I've played through the old S/NES era, and still today...  My favorite overall game soundtrack is probably Final Fantasy 6.   It might just be a nostalgic factor, but pretty much every track is memorable imo.  It goes beyond setting the mood for scenes, even if they were only 16 bit.  There's also quite a handful of runner ups on the top list, but they're mostly by the same music composers - and they're probably well heard of too which might not be a surprise for some people;  Nobuo Uematsu, Yasunori Mitsuda, and Yoko Shimomura.  The OSTs of Final Fantasy 9, Chrono Trigger/Cross, Radiant Historia, and ones from the Rune Factory series are ones that I can never get bored of listening to.


----------



## dulcet




----------



## brownboy102

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQTfYDth_bw


----------



## Imitation

Mariah said:


>



NMH has such an amazing soundtrack!
I like Matts/Ryujis theme


----------



## dulcet




----------



## jamesbarba

My top ten

    1.Panzer Dragoon Saga
    2.Halo 2
    3.Metroid Prime
    4.REmake
    5.Super Castlevania IV
    6.Panzer Dragoon
    7.Shenmue
    8.Halo
    9.NiGHTS into Dreams
    0.Castlevania SOtN


----------



## dulcet




----------



## Aradai

Mariah said:


>


How could I forget this?
I loved this.


----------



## dulcet




----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish

8-bit and Scott Pilgrim


----------



## Imitation

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> 8-bit and Scott Pilgrim



YES!!!


----------



## BestTownEver

Always and forever, my favorite video game soundtrack will be Catherine.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Voltz09 said:


> This makes me miss P3 whenever I hear it



That song makes me so sad, ugh. 

On a side note (but related), the Ace Attorney series has consistently great soundtracks.


----------



## Imitation

Lady Timpani said:


> That song makes me so sad, ugh.
> 
> On a side note (but related), the Ace Attorney series has consistently great soundtracks.



I know! ;_;

and yess they are awesome!
Have you heard nicks themes in UMVC3?
They sound pretty good!! :O





- - - Post Merge - - -

Alsoo the violin in Sakuras theme is beautiful! :O
easily my favorite theme is street fighter!


----------



## Imitation

I cant believe this is the battle theme!! :O


----------



## Lady Timpani

Voltz09 said:


> I know! ;_;
> 
> and yess they are awesome!
> Have you heard nicks themes in UMVC3?
> They sound pretty good!! :O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Alsoo the violin in Sakuras theme is beautiful! :O
> easily my favorite theme is street fighter!



No, but I haven't played any of the UMVC games haha. I'll definitely take a listen, thanks!


----------



## Aradai

Voltz09 said:


> Alsoo the violin in Sakuras theme is beautiful! :O
> easily my favorite theme is street fighter!



SAKURA! I love her theme!

And since I haven't posted one in a while, and on the topic of Street Fighter, here is Vega's theme:


----------



## Swiftstream

Best theme ever.


----------



## spCrossing

Smash 4 is becoming my favorite Smash soundtrack now.


----------



## Imitation

Sparkanine said:


> SAKURA! I love her theme!
> 
> And since I haven't posted one in a while, and on the topic of Street Fighter, here is Vega's theme:



ik! Its amazing! so glad my main has a great theme D
Haha I probably post here too much! 
I love El Fueres entrance! xD
ITS SUPER DYNAMIC COOKING TIME!!! xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

I love tales intros!!
(Vesperia is my favorite tales theme atm)


----------



## Lady Timpani

Anybody else really like the music from Super Paper Mario?

While I admit that they did certain themes to death (like the Chaos Heart/ Champion of Destruction themes), I still really like what they did with the soundtrack. My personal favorite is probably the Castle Bleck theme:


----------



## spCrossing

Lady Timpani said:


> Anybody else really like the music from Super Paper Mario?
> 
> While I admit that they did certain themes to death (like the Chaos Heart/ Champion of Destruction themes), I still really like what they did with the soundtrack. My personal favorite is probably the Castle Bleck theme:


I haven't touched Super Paper Mario, though it had an underrated soundtrack in my opinion.


----------



## Mariah




----------



## Spongebob

Why the hell has no one mentioned the Crash Twinsanity soundtrack? It's A Capella for crying out loud!

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xVuL3yKclvE
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NoPPoTPQ2Hg
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Cbjq-LVcFXg
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oZ2lLp1VfyY


----------



## roseychuu

ahh a game soundtrack thread, this makes me feel so happy! ////
some of my personal favorites are from the final fantasy piano collections, one of them being from the ix piano collections specifically!


----------



## Chaotix

https://soundcloud.com/kurosai/mother-3-dry-guys-genosai

My friend made this mix a while back and i still listen to it

I also Like this soundtrack


----------



## Kitsuneko

roseychuu said:


> ahh a game soundtrack thread, this makes me feel so happy! ////
> some of my personal favorites are from the final fantasy piano collections, one of them being from the ix piano collections specifically!


I like piano music too.  FF6 is my favorite one, and FF9 being the second out of the whole series.  
I used to just leave the game at the overworld just to listen to the music a few times.  I still like the originals better (Terra's theme, opening theme, and awakening), but the piano version and a few remixes are still good.




This guy is amazing too.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Spoiler: Pokemon


















Spoiler: Mystical Ninja/Goemon


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish

@SwiftStream What about this theme? It broke the universe.


----------



## Manzanas

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> @SwiftStream What about this theme? It broke the universe.



Noriyuki Iwadare is one of my favorite composers. His work in AA3, AAI, AAI2 and AADD was amazing.


----------



## BerryPop




----------



## ShinyYoshi

Can't forget Mt. Coronet. So awesome.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Tales of Symphonia and Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time I loved. Also the snes Donkey Kong Country games, especially the 2nd part. It really fits the game I suppose. SSX 3 also had a killer songlist, but thats based on personal taste, the other ones more on atmosphere.


----------



## Mariah

- - - Post Merge - - -






- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Radda

Almost forgot frogs theme


----------



## Mariah




----------



## Kip

This song definitely stick out to me when i think of game music. There are several other amazing Soundtracks that i really love too.


----------



## nammie

can't remember if I've posted here before but
okami will always be my favourite game in terms of everything basically... 
visuals, gameplay, and of course the beautiful soundtrack 
my favs from the OST are prob these two:


----------



## useyourdrill

I've been listening to the Earthbound soundtrack a ton since Ness was announced for the new Smash Bros!


----------



## Imitation

Charlie murders music is cool imo


----------



## Imitation

THE WHOLE CAST OF 3 AND 4 IS PLAYABLE!! =DD


Spoiler



Apart from Minato and Shinji


----------



## oath2order

Smash has a consistently strong soundtrack


----------



## Tom_Nooks_Party_Pants

I always enjoyed the Stubbs the Zombie soundtrack from 9 years ago. Basically the idea was to give some of the popular bands at the time a chance to cover old 50-60's doo-wop era songs. Some of the bands on that ost were like Cake, Death Cab for Cutie and the Flaming Lips. I listened to that soundtrack the other day and some of those covers still hold up, though the originals are still the better versions of the two.


----------



## skweegee

Spoiler: Route 228 Night (Pokemon Diamond & Pearl)













Spoiler: Game Corner (Pokemon Diamond & Pearl)


----------



## unravel

I played this game 3 years ago
put disco lights and change the speed to 1.25


----------



## Manzanas

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I played this game 3 years ago
> put disco lights and change the speed to 1.25



It may be one of the weakest entries in the Ace Attorney series, but Herr Forehead has the second best "Cornered" theme of all. AA:AJ had a pretty solid OST, maybe I should replay it someday...

Waffles, what is your favorite "Cross-Examination"/"Confrontation" theme?


----------



## M O L K O

Ty the Tasmanian Tiger 2 soundtrack and anything from LOZ


----------



## oranje

I love the sound tracks from the Metroid, Mario, and Legend of Zelda series. 
I also love the Bastion soundtrack: 




And Mirror's Edge:


----------



## KanonFlora

oranje said:


> I love the sound tracks from the Metroid, Mario, and Legend of Zelda series.
> I also love the Bastion soundtrack:



YES, BASTION <3

Amazing soundtrack! I need to play Transistor and find out how good its soundtrack is.... Bation's is just amazing! <3


----------



## #1 Senpai

My favourite game soundtrack atm would be Final Fantasy 13-2's Main Theme omfg


----------



## Aradai

KanonFlora said:


> YES, BASTION <3
> 
> Amazing soundtrack! I need to play Transistor and find out how good its soundtrack is.... Bation's is just amazing! <3


I'm really in love with the lyrical songs from Transistor, but the instrumentals are brilliant too! And I love Bastion's OST aswell!


----------



## spCrossing

This thread needs more Ape Escape music.




My personal favorite from the original.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

CANT WAIT TO HEAR DIS IN 3D


----------



## Mariah




----------



## Imitation

The best part comes in at 0:35


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: <censored> AMAZING! ABANDONED SHIP FROM POKEMON RSE













Spoiler: Kapp'n's Song from the new Smash Bros













Spoiler: LOZ Majora's Mask Final Hours













Spoiler: SnowBoard Kids 2 Crazy Jungle


----------



## Coach

Spoiler: Kirby's epic yarn!



























And I'm only posting a few of my favorites. An extremely diverse game soundtrack!


----------



## Kaboombo

Kid Icarus: Uprising's soundtrack is like a punch to the gut by nostalgia


----------



## RayOfHope

I love the simplicity of the Final Fantasy prelude/crystal theme.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Nintendo RPG thread reminded me






cool whistling tune


----------



## lazuli

three words:
kingdom hearts soundtrack
_*[GROSS SOBBING IN THE DISTANCE]*_


----------



## Manzanas

cosmonaut said:


> three words:
> kingdom hearts soundtrack



*WHEN YOU WALK AWAY*


----------



## crispmaples

Manzanas said:


> *WHEN YOU WALK AWAY*



*YOU DON'T HEAR ME SAY 
PLEEEAAASEE..*
I'm out of breath I can't do this anymore.
But There's lots of game soundtracks I love including Kingdom Hearts. Of course NOW they are hard to think of. Do games like the early Spyro games count? I mean, there were never any sing-songy songs, but the music for each level was easy on my ears and I loved it. An underrated game, Billy Hatcher and the Giant Egg had some cute songs.


----------



## sugargalaxy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEuNqafvDTg

Absolutely loved this soundtrack.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auFOQLnI1cg&index=6&list=PL0E6CDADB3F407C63

Couldn't find the whole Opoona soundtrack, so I found one of my favorite tracks off of the soundtrack.


----------



## Etchinket

I really like the soundtrack to Rhythm Heaven.  Such a fun game and lots of nice tunes, has anyone else played it?  I think they came out with another one a while back but I haven't gotten it.


----------



## West8991

The Megaman series has by far the best soundtrack of any games I've ever played. From Megaman 3's Snakeman stage music to Megaman ZX's Wonder Panorama it's all hard rocking to simply gorgeous. Castlevania and Sonic the Hedgehog are tied for 2nd for me as they are both amazing series's with amazing soundtracks. I would post video links but Comps down so I am on the Wii U typing this to you.


----------



## atonnoudjement

The Twilight Princess soundtrack is so beautiful I pretty much cry every time


----------



## sakurakiki

My favourite soundtracks right now would probably be Persona 3+4 & ZE:VLR's OST.


----------



## toxapex

I don't know if anybody has mentioned this yet, but: 
















Can we just


----------



## Javocado




----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

I love the soundtrack to Shovel Knight. Especially the music to Mole Knight's stage. That one is my absolute favorite from the game.


----------



## Trickilicky

I love the DOA2 soundtrack, there's a great Japanese punk band who do some of the tracks. I also enjoy all of the Pokemon soundtracks, and the WW soundtrack, oh and the Puzzle Quest Challenge of the Warlords music, it's so fantasy-ish <3


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: i played the f out of this game when i was little













Spoiler: another childhood game :')













Spoiler: moar gba games ftw













Spoiler: love this game but kai stole my girl bruh













Spoiler: <censored> you marluxia













Spoiler: last one i swear


----------



## Clearmyst

Loved everything about this game, including the soundtrack. My town tune is the first 6 seconds of this song.


----------



## spCrossing

I'm bringing this thread back.




This soundtrack's amazing, probably my favorite Sonic soundtrack next to Sonic CD's JPN soundtrack.


----------



## Aradai

Spoiler: ohm y go d













Spoiler: tHE VIOLIN


----------



## Jarrad




----------



## NewLeaf13

Too beautiful.


----------



## spCrossing




----------



## NewLeaf13

This is awesome:


----------



## tobi!

Shadow of the Colossus. Really fitting music for climbing.


----------



## Caius

Still my favorite.


----------



## radical6

Hotline Miami probably has the best soundtrack I've ever heard.


----------



## oath2order

Despite being mediocre compared to most other LoZ games, Spirit Tracks had an awesome final boss theme.

OR/AS does excellent remakes of the classic music.

Majora's mask did an amazing job of music


----------



## Goth

Smiles and Tears from Earthbound loved it


----------



## Dollie

I listen to this while doing my homework. Makes me feel like I can accomplish anything. lol


----------



## Jamborenium

mystical ninja Goemon OST
Okage shadow King OST
Silent Hill 4 OST
Anna OST
Roller coaster Tycoon OST 
the music from the Katamari series in general

single songs



Spoiler: everything is alright" from To the moon










[spoiler="grassland groove" from donkey Kong tropical freeze ]



[/spoiler]
[spoiler="nightmarish" from Dreaming Mary]



[/spoiler]
[spoiler="Baba yetu" from civilization]



[/spoiler] 
[spoiler="split worm battle theme" Silent hill 3]



[/spoiler] 
​


----------



## Javocado

Here's some Animal Crossing goodness


----------



## WonderK




----------



## Nerd House

*Was participating in a sort of "Name That Tune" contest for one of my Steam Groups, and this turned out to be one of the song:






I have never played a Silent Hill game in my life, though that song alone convinced me to go buy them.*


----------



## Reenhard

Adol the Red said:


> *Was participating in a sort of "Name That Tune" contest for one of my Steam Groups, and this turned out to be one of the song:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never played a Silent Hill game in my life, though that song alone convinced me to go buy them.*



YOU SHOULD PLAY SILENTHILL....And the 2ths one is the best one!

- - - Post Merge - - -






Binding of Isaac has amazing soundtracks!


----------



## Aradai

[spoiler="Realm Overworld" - Spirit Tracks]



[/spoiler]


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Spoiler: Pokemon Omega Ruby Alpha Sapphire Wally Battle Theme







Coolest battle theme in my opinion. Sadly I didn't really break a sweat when I fought against him. It would be really fulfilling if I had a difficult time and won against him with that battle theme.


----------



## Ashtot

Fire Emblem Awakening soundtrack.






So good.


----------



## Cirom

Continuing the Danny Baranowsky love, here's one of his more recent compositions for a game called *Crypt of the NecroDancer*.

This entire soundtrack is amazing.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have registered my copies of Super Smash Bros. 3DS and Super Smash Bros. Wii U on Club Nintendo Europe and I have managed to get a claim for the Super Smash Bros. Premium Sound Collection Soundtrack CD.


----------



## Mega Kakuna

As mediocre as this game was I'm pretty sure the only reason I kept playing was the soundtrack, which were fantastic arrangements of the original game.


----------



## alwatkins

I'm gonna have to go with Assassins creed two. I love that sound track.


----------



## NewLeaf13

Sim City 4's God Mode. Parallel View is one of the best songs period, game song or radio song.


----------



## Trundle

JasonBurrows said:


> I have registered my copies of Super Smash Bros. 3DS and Super Smash Bros. Wii U on Club Nintendo Europe and I have managed to get a claim for the Super Smash Bros. Premium Sound Collection Soundtrack CD.



JasonBurrows!! Remember that cool club you had once when you were rich!?/


----------



## Reenhard




----------



## Incu-chan

My current favorites would have to be


Spoiler: Bomberman 64: The Second Attack


















and


Spoiler: The Legend of Zelda


















I also like pretty much anything from Animal Crossing, Banjo Kazooie and Kirby, but these are the two games/series I like the soundtracks to the most


----------



## JasonBurrows

Trundle said:


> JasonBurrows!! Remember that cool club you had once when you were rich!?/


Yeah, I had that one be closed as I did not want to continue it as I have moved on to greater things.


----------



## spCrossing

THIS GAME IS AMAAAAZZIIIIINNNG




Oh and this game too.


----------



## NewLeaf13

Too sad...


----------



## JasonBurrows

I enjoyed the soundtracks of the not very known Sony PlayStation One games Adventure of Alundra, Tombi 1 and Tombi 2.


----------



## xenoblade

Earthbound/Mother series, seriously.






And Xenoblade Chronicles, too!



Spoiler: Two songs here cx


----------



## KarlaKGB

Trundle said:


> JasonBurrows!! Remember that cool club you had once when you were rich!?/



wat, the white feather club?


----------



## toxapex

spCrossing said:


> THIS GAME IS AMAAAAZZIIIIINNNG



YES, YES IT IS I'M GOING TO TRY THE PIT OF 100 TRIALS OVER THE WEEKEND WISH ME LUCK






(If you haven't beaten the game, don't look too hard at the thumbnail thingy bc it is spoilery)


----------



## Vizionari

I've always liked the Super Mario Galaxy soundtracks, but these two are my top favorites:


----------



## spCrossing

Vizionari said:


> I've always liked the Super Mario Galaxy soundtracks, but these two are my top favorites:



Galaxy's soundtrack is just amazing.

Especially Gusty Garden Galaxy's theme, that just screams Mario Galaxy.


----------



## Dollie

I didn't care about the original theme at all, but damn this is glorious.


----------



## Milleram

I love the OSTs from Bravely Default, The Last Story, and Xenoblade. Heck, I even love most of the songs from ACNL. A couple of songs from various Pokemon games are pretty awesome too.


----------



## penguins

my fav soundtrack is from kirby air ride 
it's so cute


----------



## RainbowCherry

Three words. Sonic. The. Hedgehog. Especially from the 3D games! Follow Me, His World (Zebrahead Version especially.) and Open Your Heart are just a few songs that made me throw up rainbows. Also Dreams of an Absolution, All Hail Shadow and Never Turn Back. And every other song.


----------



## Aradai

hello


----------



## Jacklives

Remember Me has a phenomenal soundtrack!


----------



## Alienfish

Most of the visual novels and/or anime games I've been playing... Narcissu, Hyperdimension Neptunia, War of the Human Tanks...Everlasting Summer


----------



## Cou

ooh my favorite right now is light up the fire in the night from persona q, it really hypes me up and motivate me to actually do combo attacks heh


----------



## MishMeesh

Spoiler: super mario 64













Spoiler: paper mario













Spoiler: kindgom hearts













Spoiler: final fantasy (any but I love xiii's)


----------



## Quilava

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFNHlJ6yvEA♡

Also extremely disappointed that no one mentioned the Jet Set Radio Future soundtracks. They are by far the best (besides Pok?mon)


----------



## Zenoah

The tracks from Sonic 1,2,3 and Sonic and Knuckles. I grew up on those tracks and will remain my fave for many more years. 
The DK Country 1 and 2 tracks follow in after.


----------



## BlueWolf101

Journey has some of the most beautiful music I have ever heard. ^^


----------



## Javocado

Glad to see this thread revived!


----------



## Tao

Metal Gear Rising: Revengence. Just, the entire soundtrack.


----------



## oath2order

bye






stop






so good


----------



## Javocado

let us not forget


----------



## oath2order

Javocado said:


> let us not forget



can we just post the entire soundtrack to that game

#flawless


----------



## Nyamco

It's a tie between the GameCube version of Animal Crossing, and the Portal 2 soundtrack. Portal 2's dubsteb though... It's awesome.


----------



## Javocado

NO I WILL NOT LET THIS WONDERFUL THREAD DIE


----------



## DarkDesertFox

A couple of my favorite songs from Metal Gear Rising Revengeance. This is the kind of stuff that should be on the radio in my opinion. Then again, I would hate to have it overplayed so I'm cool with it not being on it as well.



Spoiler


----------



## Nerd House

*Been listening to this on repeat for days. Gives me goosebumps and tingles all over, Ashley Barret just sounds amazing.*


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

RIGHT here! This one's a HOOT.


----------



## mynooka

I like to listen to a couple different soundtracks from time to time.  Definitely Red Dead Redemption because it reminds me how awesome that game is.

I also like pulling up some stage music for Mega Man and Street Fighter games sometimes too.  Those games can have some really catchy beats to them.


----------



## graciegrace

Oh my God Portal 2 soundtrack is the ULTIMATE

Also acnl's 1 AM lol


----------



## Bon Bonne

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. I have like, way too many favorite video game soundtracks. video game music is pretty much all I listen to anymore. :|

current fave is Mega Man 9, though. I LOVE THAT GAME'S MUSIC SO MUCH. it's just. I don't even know, but I listen to it all the time.


----------



## Manzanas

Bon Bonne said:


> uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. I have like, way too many favorite video game soundtracks. video game music is pretty much all I listen to anymore. :|
> 
> current fave is Mega Man 9, though. I LOVE THAT GAME'S MUSIC SO MUCH. it's just. I don't even know, but I listen to it all the time.



Thunder Tornado (Tornado Man) is one of the best Mega Man tracks in my opinion. So energetic. Magma Burning (Magma Man), Galaxy Fantasy (Galaxy Man), Overdrive Scramble (Fake Man), We're the Robots (Dr. Wily Stage 2) and Wily Machine 9 are amazing too. 

 Did you have the chance to hear the arranged soundtrack of Mega Man 9? What did you think of it?


----------



## Cirom

Mega Man 9's soundtrack has to have some of the best in the ENTIRE SERIES, imo. Even rivalling some of the Mega Man 2/3 classics.

And likewise, Tornado Man's theme has to be my favourite in MM9, next to Galaxy Man's and Hornet Man's.


----------



## Lock

Hands down for me it's Final Fantasy VIII. (And it's piano collection.) I'll listen to it at least once every year. 

I'm also quite fond of Shenmue.

My least favorite is Silent Hill 3 cause even though there's some good songs in it.. I skip through a lot of the tracks cause it's creepy. Least it's good for haunted houses during Halloween


----------



## Javocado

i want this back in my life so hard rip


----------



## Javocado




----------



## Dr J

My Super Smash Bros Soundtrack is best soundtrack.

And bowser smoking a joint. Awesome.


----------



## Ragdoll




----------



## GumCat

The soundtracks for Super Mario 64 and Yoshi's Story will always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## Moddie

Portal 2, Animal Crossing New Leaf, The Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess, and I didn't like the game but the Mario Galaxy soundtrack is incredible.


----------



## Bon Bonne

Manzanas said:


> Thunder Tornado (Tornado Man) is one of the best Mega Man tracks in my opinion. So energetic. Magma Burning (Magma Man), Galaxy Fantasy (Galaxy Man), Overdrive Scramble (Fake Man), We're the Robots (Dr. Wily Stage 2) and Wily Machine 9 are amazing too.
> 
> Did you have the chance to hear the arranged soundtrack of Mega Man 9? What did you think of it?



all of the yes to pretty much everything you said. *__*
and no... at least, not aside from the one thing my friend linked me to. which I liked.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

This is probably going to become my new favourite thread... most of my music library is video game soundtracks/remixes. 
Here are a few of my current favourites:


Spoiler: Kingdom Hearts - Hikari/Simple and Clean (music box version)













Spoiler: Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker - Touchstone Trouble













Spoiler: Professor Layton vs. Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney - The Courtroom's Magician













Spoiler: Tainted Shadows (Lavender Town Remix)


----------



## infinikitten

Lockfancy said:


> Hands down for me it's Final Fantasy VIII. (And it's piano collection.) I'll listen to it at least once every year.
> 
> I'm also quite fond of Shenmue.
> 
> My least favorite is Silent Hill 3 cause even though there's some good songs in it.. I skip through a lot of the tracks cause it's creepy. Least it's good for haunted houses during Halloween



Your love of the SH3 soundtracks and the FFVIII piano collections has me thinking I ought to give the Shenmue soundtrack a try! I've never played the game before, but if its soundtrack is in the same league as the other two things you listed... I'm excited already


----------



## Tao

The Guilty Gear and BlazBlue games in general have decent soundtracks. They're mostly full songs as well rather than a snippet that's looped, which I always prefer since it's nicer to listen to outside of the game :3

Those 'types' of fighting games always tend to have good soundtracks, though those would be my favorite.



The original Devil May Cry games (pre-reboot) soundtracks were pretty awesome too. The new one might too but I've not played it.



Spoiler


























Dr J said:


> And bowser smoking a joint. Awesome.



Drugs are bad, M'kay.

Bowser should feel bad about making drugs look awesome.


----------



## P.K.

The World Ends With You has one of the best soundtracks I've heard so far. 8+ years and it's still staying strong 
One of my favorites:


----------



## Javocado

hell yeah get hype


----------



## Lock

infinikitten said:


> Your love of the SH3 soundtracks and the FFVIII piano collections has me thinking I ought to give the Shenmue soundtrack a try! I've never played the game before, but if its soundtrack is in the same league as the other two things you listed... I'm excited already







Shenmue's OST has a lot of jazzy elevator music and it's very peaceful to listen to.  It has always reminded me of shopping with my mom as a kid and the game always kinda had that nostalgia with me. I think I've wasted a lot more time wandering the game then actually trying to beat it. I humor the fact that the voice acting was terrible, but the music makes up for it. 





Another OST on my faves list is Okami.

Best way to improve a boring day is by getting a video game OST on yer iPod, stick some headphones on, and carry on yer way. Gotta wash some dishes? No sweat. Change the track to "J-E-N-O-V-A" from FF7 and it'll make everything seem more epic. 

...lolz talking from experience.


----------



## Cirom

@Lockfancy: Or Guile's Theme. It goes with everything, yo. ;I

To break my probably-I-can't-be-bothered-to-check _Crypt of the NecroDancer_ recommendation combo, today I'm showing off something from a _Sonic the Hedgehog_ fangame, *Sonic Overture*.






Seriously this is literally just happiness in song form. The entire soundtrack, just pure unfiltered happiness.


----------



## radical6

Transistor has the best soundtracks, and I listen to it daily even now. 






_n C_rcl_s is the corrupted version of in circles and hearingt hem together is amazing.


----------



## HeyPatience

Besides Animal Crossing Population Growing and New Leafs soundtracks, I really enjoy Skyrims soundtrack. Especially the Skyrim Atmospheres music. I think its what makes the game even more enjoyable for me even though I dont get to play much because of school and work


----------



## Lock

@Cirom: you have left me with no choice. I did my best to avoid this.


----------



## Shax

The Paper Mario TTYD OST will forever be my favorite soundtrack. I couldn't pick a favorite, so I'm just going to post the main theme.


----------



## Bon Bonne

I rly love the soundtracks for Jet Set Radio/Future. especially Future. mmmmmmmmmmm so good











honorable mentions to Aisle 10, Birthday Cake and Koto Stomp


----------



## EndlessElements

i've been listening to a ton of Sonic OSTs lately, and i do not regret a thing. Sonic games, even if a lot are bad, almost always have a wonderful soundtack. 




Cirom said:


> To break my probably-I-can't-be-bothered-to-check _Crypt of the NecroDancer_ recommendation combo, today I'm showing off something from a _Sonic the Hedgehog_ fangame, *Sonic Overture*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously this is literally just happiness in song form. The entire soundtrack, just pure unfiltered happiness.



THAT IS AMAZING. where do i play this game???


----------



## Javocado

hell ya get hype
antonio banderas avatar literally my face when listening to all these jams i'm postin


----------



## Bowie

Javocado said:


> hell ya get hype
> antonio banderas avatar literally my face when listening to all these jams i'm postin



That is so nostalgic.


----------



## Lock

Another episode of Guiles Theme Goes with Everything: Pokemon Edition!


----------



## Javocado




----------



## Lock

N64 Bling


----------



## Cirom

EndlessElements said:


> THAT IS AMAZING. where do i play this game???



You know, a quick Google would have gotten you the answer ;D But, right here works too.

Away from the realms of _Sonic the Hedgehog_, here's the end credits theme from *Double Dragon Neon*. It's quite possibly the most glorious credits ever.


----------



## bloomwaker

Every song in this soundtrack, but if I can't just put them all here.


----------



## Bon Bonne

been stuck on this lately. just this. been listening to it on repeat pretty constantly.


----------



## kelpy

The Sims 2...




I mute The Sims 3 music and turn this on..
TS2 will always be my fav Sims game, I just wish I didn't get instantly bored playing it..
I get bored I guess because the little things in TS3 that's not in TS2..


----------



## Cirom

Jellonoes said:


> TS2 will always be my fav Sims game, I just wish I didn't get instantly bored playing it..
> I get bored I guess because the little things in TS3 that's not in TS2..



Oh, I know that feeling. I prefer TS2.. it's just I can't play without that glorious open world and being able to customize the colour of everything into blue! (Which, amusingly, was removed in TS4. I have no reason to buy TS4.)

I know it's not the right season, but here's a classic from my childhood. A no-longer-Saturn-exclusive game called *NiGHTS into Dreams...* - well, specifically, the _Christmas Demo Version_ of it.






Quite possibly my favourite "Jingle Bells" remix ever ;U


----------



## JasonBurrows

I know this that topic was created to talk about music from the games, but am talking about actual Soundtrack CDs here.
I will eventually have all of these Club Nintendo Soundtracks in brand new and sealed condition.

-Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D Official Soundtrack
-Animal Crossing Your Favourite Songs Original Soundtrack
-Super Smash Bros. Premium Sound Selection Soundtrack
-Kirby Triple Deluxe Sound Selection Soundtrack
-Super Mario 3D World Original Soundtrack
-Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds Sound Selection Soundtrack


----------



## Javocado

This melody was the best man.
MP3 best Mario Party evaaaaaa.


----------



## tokkio

persona soundtracks are A++++


----------



## Javocado

Favorite jam from each Smash game!


----------



## Brad

Hotline Miami and Hotline Miami 2 are definitely my favorite soundtracks.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm not sure how many people like/know of Super monkey ball, but here's all my favorite music from each game:

Original Super Monkey Ball:






Super Monkey Ball 2:






Touch and Roll:






Banana Blitz:






Step & Roll:






(Chinese music always sounds awesome!)

Super Monkey Ball 3D:






Banana Splitz:






And don't forget about the Arcade Version, the very first one!:






The Banana Blitz bonus stage is so AWESOME!


----------



## Snowtyke

Thomas Was Alone has the best soundtrack ever, I swear.


----------



## lars708

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'm not sure how many people like/know of Super monkey ball, but here's all my favorite music from each game:
> 
> Original Super Monkey Ball:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super Monkey Ball 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Touch and Roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Blitz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step & Roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Chinese music always sounds awesome!)
> 
> Super Monkey Ball 3D:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Splitz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't forget about the Arcade Version, the very first one!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banana Blitz bonus stage is so AWESOME!



Check out my Monkey Ball thread! Monkey Ball is my 4th favorite franchise of all time :3 ''Eeheeheeheehee!'' -Meemee (When she finishes a stage in Super Monkey Ball) 

By the way i did not like the Monkey Ball NAOMI that much i like the graphics of the Gamecube port (It's more of a remake since everything is redone)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and i know it is an odd choice but my favorite soundtrack has to be Ice Ice Outpost from Mario Kart 8:






Frontrunning is the way to go of course


----------



## Cirom

And now, time for the most _glorious_ mish-mash of instruments around.






Who knew banjo and electric guitar could work so well? ;D

( But seriously buy Bastion it's literally the best game of all time )


----------



## Paperboy012305

lars708 said:


> Check out my Monkey Ball thread! Monkey Ball is my 4th favorite franchise of all time :3 ''Eeheeheeheehee!'' -Meemee (When she finishes a stage in Super Monkey Ball)
> 
> By the way i did not like the Monkey Ball NAOMI that much i like the graphics of the Gamecube port (It's more of a remake since everything is redone)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh and i know it is an odd choice but my favorite soundtrack has to be Ice Ice Outpost from Mario Kart 8:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frontrunning is the way to go of course


Yes, that course isn't bad. But I believe this is better:






Like I said, chinese music is AWESOME!


----------



## Android

dat bassline hnggg


----------



## Javocado

this makes me tear up every time damnit :'''')







Spoiler: rare footy of tear


----------



## hzl

when Compass plays during read dead redemption when John Marston finally gets to see his family again.


----------



## jobby47

I don't know what my favorite game soundtrack is.


----------



## spCrossing

Cirom said:


> Oh, I know that feeling. I prefer TS2.. it's just I can't play without that glorious open world and being able to customize the colour of everything into blue! (Which, amusingly, was removed in TS4. I have no reason to buy TS4.)
> 
> I know it's not the right season, but here's a classic from my childhood. A no-longer-Saturn-exclusive game called *NiGHTS into Dreams...* - well, specifically, the _Christmas Demo Version_ of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite possibly my favourite "Jingle Bells" remix ever ;U



NiGHTS into dreams had a fantastic soundtrack...it also helps that the same composers also did Sonic CD's Japanese Soundtrack (the best Sonic soundtrack imo).


----------



## Paperboy012305

Javocado said:


> this makes me tear up every time damnit :'''')
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: rare footy of tear


I didn't cry, yup!


----------



## IncendiaryPyro

These are so GOOD.


----------



## lars708

Paperboy012305 said:


> Yes, that course isn't bad. But I believe this is better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, chinese music is AWESOME!



Hmm it is exactly the opposite xD I think Dragon Driftway is good but nowhere near as good to Ice Ice Outpost in my opinion. Also to give you a idea from what Mario Kart 8 music is my taste, here is my Mario Kart 8 soundtrack best of!



Spoiler: BEST OF MARIO KART!























(Hated the original atmosphere of it, they made it perfect now lol)








(Again hated the original version of it xD)




(My second favorite!)




(I like that those parts where violins are present, it is just de kers op de taart! xD That is dutch for cherry on the cake, it means like that the cherry finishes the cake, a final touch, something that makes it complete, could not come up with something similar in english xD)



- - - Post Merge - - -

Such a large post whoa, i kinda expected it already... Should i put them in a spoiler or do you guys don't mind? (I can't remember how to make spoilers gotta look it up xD)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and the comments under the video's are meant for the video above it, for example:

:VIDEO:
(Comment)

That (Comment) is meant for the :VIDEO: which is above it.


----------



## Cirom

It would be useful if posts with over 1 video in them would have them in spoiler tags, yeah - not only does that mean that your post itself gets more importance (as I don't feel like just scrolling to the end), but it also means that if someone ends up quoting you without snipping, that's also gonna take up several pages of content. ;U

Today's Track of the Day comes from an indie classic I'm almost certain everyone's heard of at some point! ;D 'Tis the wonderful *Cave Story*!






Such an amazing game. ;o


----------



## spCrossing

I'm glad this thread isn't dead.


----------



## lars708

Cirom said:


> It would be useful if posts with over 1 video in them would have them in spoiler tags, yeah - not only does that mean that your post itself gets more importance (as I don't feel like just scrolling to the end), but it also means that if someone ends up quoting you without snipping, that's also gonna take up several pages of content. ;U
> 
> Today's Track of the Day comes from an indie classic I'm almost certain everyone's heard of at some point! ;D 'Tis the wonderful *Cave Story*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such an amazing game. ;o



Put them all in a spoiler, i hope i will not forget how to make them again xD


----------



## Stalfos

Cirom said:


> Today's Track of the Day comes from an indie classic I'm almost certain everyone's heard of at some point! ;D 'Tis the wonderful *Cave Story*!
> 
> Such an amazing game. ;o



Aw, man~ Love that game. Love that soundtrack.


----------



## Paperboy012305

lars708 said:


> Hmm it is exactly the opposite xD I think Dragon Driftway is good but nowhere near as good to Ice Ice Outpost in my opinion. Also to give you a idea from what Mario Kart 8 music is my taste, here is my Mario Kart 8 soundtrack best of!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BEST OF MARIO KART!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Hated the original atmosphere of it, they made it perfect now lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Again hated the original version of it xD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (My second favorite!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I like that those parts where violins are present, it is just de kers op de taart! xD That is dutch for cherry on the cake, it means like that the cherry finishes the cake, a final touch, something that makes it complete, could not come up with something similar in english xD)
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Such a large post whoa, i kinda expected it already... Should i put them in a spoiler or do you guys don't mind? (I can't remember how to make spoilers gotta look it up xD)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh and the comments under the video's are meant for the video above it, for example:
> 
> :VIDEO:
> (Comment)
> 
> That (Comment) is meant for the :VIDEO: which is above it.


Here's my opinions:

Mario Kart Stadium: Not bad
Donut Plains 3: I love the whistle to the frontrunning
Shy Guy Falls: That's my favorite course! I win 1st most of the time
Tick Tock Clock: I loved that course, i'm glad its back
Royal Raceway: I'm surprisingly good at that course
Bone Dry Dunes: Most hate that course, and i'm really great at that. The music is cool too
Yoshi Valley: Not really a cool course to me
Toad Harbor: Not bad, but not great. Its pretty decent
SNES Rainbow Road: The only thing I like about it is the music. Hate the course itself


----------



## Android

Javocado said:


> this makes me tear up every time damnit :'''')



Beautiful melody. I might have teared up a little myself. I've always had a soft spot for this one though:


----------



## Chaotix

Here's a few that I liked.


----------



## lars708

Chaotix said:


> Here's a few that I liked.



LOL i would go with City Escape for Sonic Adventure 2 music...

Rolling around at the speed of sound!
Got places to go, gotta follow mah rainbow!
Can't stick around got to keep movin' on! 
blah blah.


----------



## toxapex

Tiny tokay jam



Spoiler











Big tokay jam



Spoiler


----------



## Lock

This was on an old mix cd I had so thoughts I'd share. Good ole... Drawing music. 
(I got a lot of songs to catch up to in this thread lol)


----------



## Android

Wild World's extended theme is simply beautiful. It brings such memorable memories, and the song makes me feel extremely nostalgic.





I can also listen to most songs from the Mario Sunshine soundtrack over and over again. I especially love Noki Bay.


----------



## lars708

Android said:


> Wild World's extended theme is simply beautiful. It brings such memorable memories, and the song makes me feel extremely nostalgic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can also listen to most songs from the Mario Sunshine soundtrack over and over again. I especially love Noki Bay.



Noki Bay! Totally forgot about Sunshine, Noki Bay was a good piece of music too indeed! I liked Sirena Beach a lot too despite its simplicity!


----------



## Nay

This thread makes me super nostalgic ahaha

My favorite:


----------



## Javocado

Pretty fun stuff this game was.


----------



## Javocado

Some people write off SPM because it shys away from the traditional formula and isn't fully RPG but damn the story was beautiful and I actually loved the game in all aside from the not memorable partners/pixels. Also, the soundtrack was ACE. I like the soundtrack slightly better than the TTYD soundtrack tbh. Oh yeah, Dimentio best villain ever ftw.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Now that the music for Cheese Land for MK8 is out, this is my jam!


----------



## pokedude729

I love the Mother series's Music. Here are a few samples.


Spoiler: Mother 3





















Spoiler: Earthbound/Mother 2





















Spoiler: Mother 1















(yes I know that this one is from Mother 3, I just like the remix better)


----------



## pokedude729

Ignore this post. I accidentally double posted last time.


----------



## kittencat

This. Still this.


Spoiler: Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon 2








In terms of Pok?mon themes, N's room, Colress battle theme and Elesa's gym theme (B2W2) get honorable mention. But seriously, PMD, PMD2, BW, and B2W2 are some of my favorite OSTs ever.



Also, THIS.



Spoiler: Bravely Default








THIS RIGHT HERE... HOO BOY... I learned this song on violin before I even played the game. GOOD STUFF. Bravely Default has a killer soundtrack. I love this song so much...???
Also great is the Ba'al Turtle Dove battle theme



Ooh I love that someone mentioned SPM. Paper Mario is the best.


----------



## Nay

Javocado said:


> Some people write off SPM because it shys away from the traditional formula and isn't fully RPG but damn the story was beautiful and I actually loved the game in all aside from the not memorable partners/pixels. Also, the soundtrack was ACE. I like the soundtrack slightly better than the TTYD soundtrack tbh. Oh yeah, Dimentio best villain ever ftw.



Agreed 100%!! The Francis battle music is one of my faves, not to mention the little dating simlet they included beforehand. Totally genius.

On topic, I still have more pokemon tracks I like. I can't get to the vids rn but I'll just name them

Outer Mt. Pyre (RSE)
Lake Verity, Valor, Acuity (DPPT)
Outer Mt. Coronet (DPPT)
Giratina Battle Theme (DPPT)
Sinjoh Ruins (HGSS)
Treeshroud Forest (PMD2)

Oh and I loved Rosalina's Ice World from MK7 bc of the music. Too good.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wtf, can't believe I forgot about this gem


----------



## pokedude729

kittencat said:


> This. Still this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon 2



Yes, that is the some of the best music in the mystery Dungeon Series.

I also like Palkia's Battle music, Through the sea of time, Blizzard Island, and the Guild Theme.


----------



## pokedud14

Not sure if Anyone has mentioned it yet, but what about Paper Mario: Thousand Year door?



Spoiler: Title Screen/File Select













Spoiler: Rawk Hawk













Spoiler:  Doo_liss fight













Spoiler:  Best Song











- - - Post Merge - - -

Not sure if Anyone has mentioned it yet, but what about Paper Mario: Thousand Year door?



Spoiler: Title Screen/File Select













Spoiler: Rawk Hawk













Spoiler:  Doo_liss fight













Spoiler:  Best Song


----------



## pokedude729

Why does it say that Pokedud14's comment was the last one, and yet Mine is the last one loaded? (I've refreshed the page)


----------



## Javocado

audino said:


> Wtf, can't believe I forgot about this gem



yoooo that level lowkey pissed me off
i actually spent an hour manually making those diamond/jewel things for mimi and then i realized you could just steal em rip rip lol

@kittencat
Explorers of Darkness was the first and only PMD game I've played and I loved it so hard.
It made me shed some real tears, man.
Primal Dialga was an ace final boss and that track is so killer.

Also, here is a nightly post!
:''')


----------



## Reenhard

Binding of Isaac, it somehow gives me nostalgia feeling. But not that kind of feel that makes you happy. It kinda hurts inside, but at the same time I loving it so much. My nostalgia feelings comming from a struggle 3 years ago, wanting to die for real. But I love binding of Isaac the soundtrack (in the first game). It gives so many mixed feels. Makes me happy to be alive.


----------



## toxapex

I recently became aware of how nice this sounds when not coupled with (in my opinion) the blandest rainbow road track.


----------



## Shimmer

I really love Steven's battle theme and Southern Island's music in ORAS. I could listen to them all day. <3 Steven's theme is so crazy and intense. Southern Island's music is so dreamy.


----------



## Zan

I just finished this game the other day. The whole soundtrack blows me away.






As a life long Sonic nerd I also feel compelled to also share a childhood favorite I rediscovered.


----------



## Nay

Zan said:


> I just finished this game the other day. The whole soundtrack blows me away.



I haven't played PLvAA but the clip you showed sounds marvelous omg. It sounds like Cornered remixed with the main Layton theme.. which I guess was completely the point.

My fave from the Layton franchise is


----------



## toxapex

Erryday I'm hustlin' for pride


----------



## Zan

audino said:


> I haven't played PLvAA but the clip you showed sounds marvelous omg. It sounds like Cornered remixed with the main Layton theme.. which I guess was completely the point.
> 
> My fave from the Layton franchise is



Its not the hardest game but I had a lot of fun with it! I could link tracks from it all day especially the remixes and the Final Witness track.

I _love_ that theme! I'm also partial to the Diabolical Box theme, I used to listen to it all the time. If this wasn't game specific I'd also be shilling Eternal Diva's music. The Layton series always hits it out of the park.


----------



## Cirom

To celebrate it's *full release* today, here's some more sweet *Crypt of the NecroDancer* beats!






Coral Riff is such an interesting boss fight. Plus, his tentacles actually play the music, so as you defeat his tentacles, some instruments start getting removed from the song. It's neat! ;D


----------



## Javocado

excellente track and excellente track


----------



## CatsWhiskers

I really love Ōkami's soundtrack, but I'm very biased because it's my all time favourite game. 

I also love soundtracks from SNES games, in particular F-Zero.


----------



## Cirom

I really need to get Okami. I played the DS sequel, Okamiden, and that was really fun. ;D

So. Something I never knew about _Crypt of the NecroDancer_.. different characters actually have different soundtracks! There are three, one for each main story character. Cadence, who you play as at first and is the game's "Normal" mode, has the original Danny Baranowsky soundtrack. Melody, the second character and about the same difficulty as Cadence, has a sort of dubsteppy soundtrack by A_Rival, remixing Danny's original tunes. And Aria, the game's EXPERT MODE.. you get a metal soundtrack by FamilyJules7x. Dagger only, one hit and your dead, skip a beat and you're dead, AND you START in the final zone. It's tough!






This music is pretty much perfect when you've completely mastered the game. It's an extremely difficult expert challenge, alright. But this music makes it all the better.

_( I am so dreading playing Aria on All Zones Mode ;_; )_


----------



## Bostostar

Professor layton and the last specter

My first Layton game (I played them chronologically) And the music was so beautiful. ben the title screen made me sit and listen intently


----------



## Pokemanz

I'll admit, the MK8 version is pretty good, but I still prefer the original
Plus the quality in the recording is boss tbh
Just put the song on my phone today so I can listen to it when I'm biking lmao


----------



## supernerd117

I'm in love with the soundtrack of "To the Moon".  My favorites are "For River - Piano (Johnny's Version)" and "Everything's Alright".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nP-AAlZlCkM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QfPDmzpC2Q&list=RD9QfPDmzpC2Q


----------



## Kitkatkat123

Batman: Arkham City
So mysterious; I LOVE IT!


----------



## Fearthecuteness

Music from Silent hill 2. That soundtrack is a masterpiece.


----------



## ThatLancer

Just about any soundtrack from a Monster Hunter or Sonic the Hedgehog game (except Sonic Boom, that soundtrack is so bland and uninspired).


----------



## Javocado

man i was playing smash on gaur plains this morning and this came on and wowowow

shoutout to the game this is from that i've never heard of
this is some hxc stuff


----------



## DarkDesertFox

How could I forget to add this? I love the FF Duodecim soundstracks.


----------



## Aeristria

The day I started this game, I had inexplicably gotten a severe migraine as I was going through the tutorial.
Laid down while the game was still running, and it's music managed to get me to relax enough to go to sleep.
Ever since, I listen to it when I want to calm down. c:


----------



## Ayaya

Kancolle has some really nice BGM. Shame I don't have time to invest in the game with all the other games I'm playing


----------



## Aradai

im liking this track


----------



## Pokemanz

This used to be my song omg


----------



## pokedude729

I can't not almost tear up when I hear this song


----------



## Chaotix

I played some of this game and it brought me memories.


----------



## Panazel Maria

Besides AC, the newest game I have is Super Puzzle Platformer Deluxe zel. I wasn't expecting 16-bit music when I got it, but I do like it a bit. The tracks do take a bit to really get started, however.

Here's the track for my favorite level in the game, Icy Islands.


----------



## Sanaki

Zelda and final fantasy games.


----------



## Khaelis

Elin said:


> final fantasy games.



You should have a listen to the Bravely Default and Bravely Second OSTs then. 

Bravely Default is the spiritual successor to Final Fantasy: The Four Heroes of Light and Bravely Second is the recent sequel to Bravely Default. The OST for both games is amazing.



Speaking of those games, its what I have been listening to very often lately, more so Bravely Second's OST. Its wonderful.


----------



## Ramza

Mario's Picross 3D when?


----------



## AnimeTrixle

My favorite soundtrack is from Kingdom Hearts, especially Dearly Beloved! It makes me wanna cry every time I hear it because its so nostalgic to me unu


----------



## Steelfang

There are some general Legend of Zelda themes that are kind of comforting to me because of childhood nostalgia, but as far as soundtracks that I've enjoyed the most go, I'd say it's a toss-up between the Okami soundtrack and Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn. Both soundtracks are huge and varied, and I can say that I like a good amount of the music in them. I like a few of the songs in Path of Radiance and Awakening, but definitely not as many as I do with the other two games.


----------



## Stalfos

I'm doing my second playthrough of Final Fantasy IX at the moment and the soundtrack is absolutely amazing. I think it's Nobou Uematsu's best work.


----------



## Pokemanz

Playing the original Paper Mario through a N64 emulator for PC. Really great game, and, as with the others, I've listened to the battle theme so much that I've fallen in love with it.


----------



## kelpy

Pokemanz said:


> Playing the original Paper Mario through a N64 emulator for PC. Really great game, and, as with the others, I've listened to the battle theme so much that I've fallen in love with it.



AAGH
I love up-beat soundtracks c:
I just don't get the whole "sad and droopy" soundtrack type.
It's just not my thing, really. :/


----------



## Ramza

Here's a soundtrack on the Nintendo DS composed entirely of loud brass instruments and incoherent chanting.


Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## tobi!




----------



## SuperVandal

do visual novels count because Umineko has some of the best music ever tbh


----------



## Ramza

I love how cheesy this track is.


----------



## Mango

by your hand from hatoful boyfriend is amazing tbh


----------



## Ramza

I never noticed the banjo sound on this track


----------



## emzybob1

http://https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CdKwLkEGjhg

Love this song  alway go back to this game


----------



## the_viper

I'm a real sucker for the Halo soundtracks...and God of War for some reason


----------



## Pokemanz

This song omg. I started playing PiT on an emulator JUST so I could hear this song. Now I'm finally at that part and it's just like YES.
Best desert theme in any game ever, don't deny it.


----------



## PlasmaPower

I think Ristar has one of the best soundtracks on the Genesis. Just look up the tracks for it.

Also, because of my love for Xenoblade, Xenoblade Chronicle's soundtrack as well.


----------



## toxapex

I loved grinding in Summers, even if it did go rather slowly. 

This music just screamed to me, "It's a game, chill the f*** out and enjoy it."


----------



## Ramza

This sounds too much like a Shiro Sagisu composition for it not to be him.


----------



## hollowbunnie

Metal gear solid 3... Do i really need a reason??? Lol


----------



## Javocado

always liked this version better than the KHII version
so beautiful :'')





oh yeah here's some more tracks the SBK games because i think they have the best soundtracks ever


----------



## Javocado




----------



## TikiBones

1PM from Animal Crossing for GameCube will always have a special place in my heart. ^_______^

Also not sure if anybody posted music from Legend of Dragoon, but I love the music in that game, too.


----------



## Ramza

Any Ivalice based Square game is bound to have a great soundtrack.


Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Folia

I almost had the chance to play this creepy game, but the opportunity passed.  Great soundtrack though. Here's the whole playlist.


----------



## Javocado




----------



## Ramza

It's also the best song in Smash 4


----------



## Pokemanz

My favorite battle theme. Hopefully they can get more high quality rips soon!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Pokemanz said:


> My favorite battle theme. Hopefully they can get more high quality rips soon!



HOLY SHEETTTTT THIS IS GOOD!!


----------



## tokkio

the Persona series have great soundtracks! listening to it really makes me nostalgic hahah


----------



## Javocado

dank gba jams


----------



## Pokemanz

This right here is my chill jam






Drome Racers is so underrated. It's an epic game with a dope soundtrack.


----------



## Pharaoh

Any of the Super Paper Mario tracks are just gorgeous. 






Super Mario Galaxy 1 and 2.











Deus Ex Human Revolution.


----------



## Paperboy012305

As much as I hate Paper Mario: Sticker Star, the music in it is INSANE! Speaking of which, here are my personal favorites:





















That's it. I don't like that many, though.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

I could link you the entire Kid Icarus: Uprising soundtrack due to how legendary it is. I'll just stick to the one song, though.





*guitars intensify*





A few pages back, Gritzy posted about their favourite desert theme. I've never played GtI, but... here's mine.





Also, here's my personal favourite final boss theme.


----------



## Pokemanz

Can't remember if I posted this one or not already, but since we've got some Paper Mario love going...






Paper Mario was soooo ahead of its time. It's an epic game with an epic soundtrack!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> Can't remember if I posted this one or not already, but since we've got some Paper Mario love going...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paper Mario was soooo ahead of its time. It's an epic game with an epic soundtrack!


Ooh I love that one. Why does it not have that many views?


----------



## Cirom

Dark Pit's theme already posted? Well...






I'll have to deal with the second best theme in the game, then. ;D


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Cirom said:


> Dark Pit's theme already posted? Well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to deal with the second best theme in the game, then. ;D



Well, it's definitely a magnificent theme. Gets me quite pumped for the boss.

EDIT: Also, this really needs to be posted.


----------



## Javocado

LA FLAME


----------



## Dunquixote

I don't have a #1 favorite video game soundtrack; I have a couple.  This is in no particular order:


_Final Fantasy X_ ~ _*NOT*_ the HD remake one
_Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots_

There are a lot of individual songs from video game soundtracks that I like--some of them from the same soundtrack.

I love _Final Fantasy X_'s soundtrack because it really helped set the mood for each part of the story, which contributed to the amount of impact the story's plot had on me.  I'd write more here, but then I'd need to cite my own tumblr article since that is where I wrote everything that I have to say about this soundtrack and I don't know how to reword it. XP  Anyways, the soundtrack really was moving to me.

I started to write a draft on my thoughts on the game: MGS4: Guns of the Patriots January of last year, but since  I have never finished it, I'll just post part of what I was going to write. :]

To me, Metal Gear Solid 4?s soundtrack is the most unique among the other Metal Gear Solid games? soundtracks because it not only captures the stealth and combat aspects to the game, but it also highlights the emotional or perhaps even the psychological experience that is illustrated in certain portions of the game.  The other Metal Gear Solid games? soundtracks seems to be more strictly focused on the stealth and combat aspects to the games.  That isn?t to say that the other games? soundtracks are less powerful or less beautifully orchestrated.  Each soundtrack has its own theme(s) to focus on incorporating into the music, and the style of music differs to some extent, as well.

I think I liked _Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater_ soundtrack a lot too, but I haven't listened to it (or any of my music in a long time for me to remember why).


----------



## WonderK

Aquatic Ambience from Donkey Kong. Boy does this theme bring back some memories.


----------



## Tessie

^ Omg I'm listening to that right now and was about to post Donkey Kong Country as one of my favorite video game OST.

So funny haha


----------



## WonderK

Tessie said:


> ^ Omg I'm listening to that right now and was about to post Donkey Kong Country as one of my favorite video game OST.
> 
> So funny haha



It is a good track. You'd probably like the remix version of it used in Tropical Freeze.


----------



## Ragdoll

one of the saddest ive heard tbh


----------



## Ramza




----------



## Javocado

hype af


----------



## Aradai

REPLAYING TRANSISTOR AAAAA


----------



## Joy

Cri everi tyme :'(


----------



## Airwriter

I like the nier Soundtrack


----------



## Senor Mexicano




----------



## Javocado

:'''''''''''''''''')


----------



## ShinyYoshi

The friendly ghosts sure knew how to play good music





This music is in FoMT and AWL, it's music for the bar in AWL





Such great music for just the beginning of an adventure


----------



## Joy

Another goodie


----------



## Cirom

Relevant Terraria music ;U






So hyped for the 1.3 release in 4 hours!


----------



## Bowie




----------



## Aradai

Spoiler: i literally cry everytime bye













Spoiler: i thought the Lorule Overworld track was nice


----------



## Javocado




----------



## strawberrywine

The Wild World theme is pretty great


----------



## Pokemanz

Jav always be posting the best songs






Probably my favorite song right here^ The feels, man


----------



## Bosca

Norski said:


>



Yes! Get into these people, some of the best music you'll find in games. Compliments the gameplay perfectly too.


----------



## samsquared

My favourite video game tracks (I can't pick an OST, sorry, it's too hard) are:


Spoiler



Linebeck's Theme
Crashman Stage: Megaman 2
Gourmet Race
Green Hill Zone: Sonic the Hedgehog
and probably a tie between Cerulean City and Driftveil City from Pokemon
Twister (GAME VERSION ONLY) from TWEWY...
Gerudo Valley...


if I had to pick an OST, it would be split between LoZ: the Wind Waker and Megaman 2- the latter choice, while tasteful, highly influenced by Hyadain, lol.


----------



## Espurr

Nintendo Land for the Wii U has some fun remixes of LoZ, Mario, Donkey Kong, Animal Crossing, Metroid, etc.


Spoiler: Clicky











Pokemon Mystery Dungeon also gives me the feels.


Spoiler: More Clicky















And then, there's Phoenix Wright.


Spoiler: Even More Clicky


----------



## koneko

ocarina of time


----------



## l24NDY

FF soundtrack are the best.


----------



## punyparker

nothing will top mgr's ost for me


----------



## inkling

i used to listen to this all the time. One of my fave games.


----------



## Keyblades

inkling said:


> i used to listen to this all the time. One of my fave games.



Ah. This game was the best. Beware the forest's mushrooms was my favorite track.


----------



## Cam1




----------



## Mash

Mario and Luigi: Dream Team's soundtrack was pretty good, tbh.


----------



## illunie

Pokemon Platnium and gen 4 in general has some of the best music in the series. Including my favourite pokemon song, Jubilife City!


----------



## Javocado

some bangers right here


----------



## Cress

I've been listening to a lot of Mario and Luigi: Dream Team's and Bravely Default's music, specifically Never Let Up and Adventure's End from Dream Team, with That Person's Name Is and Serpent Eating the Ground/Horizon/Something else because this song has so many names from Bravely Default.
















I forgot Rainbow Curse music!


----------



## Javocado

get hype


----------



## ProfessorTogetank

The Super Mario sunshine soundtrack omg <3




I also really enjoy the Animal Crossing sound track of course.


----------



## Ramza

some good shiiiiiiiiiiiiii....t.... right here ! ! ! !


----------



## kelpy

ProfessorTogetank said:


> The Super Mario sunshine soundtrack omg <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also really enjoy the Animal Crossing sound track of course.



YES.
I LOVE THIS MUSIC.


----------



## Gerudo

Day 1 Clock Town Theme - Majora's Mask


----------



## Artemisss

Idk if anyone already posted this but my fav game soundtrack of all time is definitely the Jet Set Radio Future soundtrack! Hideki Naganuma is a genius ;o; Here is a fav of mine;


----------



## Albuns

My favorite gaming soundtrack is a tie between Bravely Default and Ni No Kuni Wrath of the White Witch. 

Ni No Kuni just felt magical and rich in how levied it felt, even when doing things like fighting a boss or something.
As for Bravely Default... well, one name. Revo.


----------



## Mariah




----------



## Bosca

^^
Love your sig and that D4 track was very cool, not too surprised tho, since it's from the team of Deadly Premonition.






One of the best music from FF imo and I just love 9 so much.


----------



## Cirom

Fitting with a recent release, here's some classic Mega Man beats.


----------



## Solus

No Nights Into Dreams OST recommendations? I'll have to fix that...


----------



## G0DFlesh_88

In anticipation for Halloween, here is a moody atmospheric soundtrack.


----------



## ILikeFroakies

I love the Pokemon XY soundtrack. The music is just amazing and makes the game so much better. My personal favourites are the trainer battle, rival battle and Lumiose City


----------



## HistoryH22

_Tales of the Abyss_ has one of my favorite OSTs of all time. Some of the boss themes were incredible, and "Crimson Pride" is easily one of the best final level themes I've ever heard. Rising epic tune that fits with the tension that's rising. Otherwise, I love _Jak 3's_ soundtrack. Great platformer with a great soundtrack. I have too many others to name as well.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88

Here is a good soundtrack if you are into the Banjo Kazooie games. Same composer


----------



## G0DFlesh_88




----------



## Sweetley

Ugh, there are lots of soundtracks I like, I guess I'm just gonna post my Top 3 favorites.

One of my favorite soundtracks comes, once again, from Sonic Adventure 2 Battle. Back 
then, I played the level "City Escape" so many times, on the one site because I wanted 
to hear that song, "Escape From The City", which I loved so much back then, on the other 
site because the level was good to collect lots of rings I needed for my Chao Gardens. My 
mother was so annoyed by this song, she said I should either finally play another level or 
turn off the volume. I just turned on the volume even louder, she hated me so much at 
that moment, but I didn't cared, lol. At least my dad liked the song too, so it was fine 
for him.



Spoiler: Sonic Adventure 2 Battle - Escape From The City











Then there is this one soundtrack called "Trouble Maker" from the game Mischief Makers. I 
never played the game or do I know what is going in this game, however, I like the song a 
lot. I found out about this song when I watched the video NiN10Doh - ToThe64thPower on
YouTube, as they used the song at the credits.



Spoiler: Mischief Makers - Trouble Maker











Another favorite of mine is "Happy Little Workers" from Splatoon 2. It sounds so weird, yet 
so good. The game in general has some pretty nice soundtracks, but this one is the one I
like the most.



Spoiler: Splatoon 2 - Happy Little Workers


----------



## raeyoung

I really like the New Leaf soundtrack, mostly the rain themes and K.K. Slider songs lol but other good soundtracks would be Undertale. There is some pretty good stuff in there, and consequently, Deltarune's soundtrack is pretty on point as well. I really like the soundtrack for Fire Emblem Fates and Fire Emblem Heroes (particularly Book 3 so far). Any Kirby game soundtrack churns my butter lol but my fave song is definitely Gourmet Race lolololol The Pok?mon Heartgold/Soulsilver soundtrack is REALLY good and fills me with nostalgia as it was my first pokemon game and what got me into video games for real. Pok?mon XY and S/M have good music as well, but Pok?mon B/W/B2/W2's soundtrack tends to trump them both. Any Team Rainbow Rocket remix from Pok?mon Ultra Sun/Ultra Moon is a bop. There's a lot of other game soundtracks into, but those are the most notable.
I can't really pick a favorite but the ones I listed are certainly all up there.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88

Just because it brings back memories of traditional hard water dungeons in Zelda lol


----------



## Lady Timpani

raeyoung said:


> other good soundtracks would be Undertale.



I was really impressed with Undertale's soundtrack. I used to read Homestuck and loved the music featured in it, so it was really cool to see Toby work on his own project and hear more great music!

Here's some VGM I enjoy:


----------



## salty-

Sonic 2006's soundtrack is honestly the only really good part of that game, even today I still love listening to His World and Dreams of an absolution, it's a shame that game was absolute garbage tho. Little Big Planet series always has such a good soundtrack, and honestly the nostalgia of songs like "My patch" or "Sleepy head" makes me sad just because Sony single handily pretty much killed the series by rushing Sumo Digital to create the 3rd game, those games were my childhood and I still sit down and listen to the songs from the games, especially sleepy head and Rum Hee. The soundtracks for fallout games are always super great if you like classic 50's songs too, I've listened to Big Iron so many times, or Wanderer and I simply cannot get enough of them. Other good ones are ones such as Undertale, Animal Crossing and a few other sonic games have such good BG ambiance music that you can listen to when you're drawing or doing stuff around the house.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88

Going deep with this one


----------



## Snowesque

Some of my favorites!

- Yume 2kki
- Yume Nikki
- Fez
- Super Mario Galaxy
- Gris
- Celeste
- Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door
- Paper Mario
- Super Paper Mario
- Paper Mario Color Splash
- Donkey Kong Country: Diddy's Kong Quest
- Donkey Kong Country
- Donkey Kong Country: Dixie Kong's Double Trouble!
- Nier: Automata
- Nier
- Wings of Vi
- They Bleed Pixels
- Zombies Ate my Neighbors
- Animal Crossing
- Undertale
- Hotline Miami 2


----------



## G0DFlesh_88




----------



## oath2order

The Night in the Woods soundtrack is ****ing awesome.


----------



## gobby

the sonic adventure 2 soundtrack is fire. listen to death chamber everyday brother


----------



## Jarrod

The Music of Grand Theft Auto V

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38t3deGsQk4

Change of Coast will always be a bop


----------



## Sinmenon

I love this song from Danganronpa 2. It is so peaceful. 
Well, I love this series' soundtrack and the remixes from Crypt of the Necrodancer.
I also think the OST for The Wolf Among Us is incredible, and Final Fantasy 4, 8, 9 and 10 are among my all-time favorites.


----------



## Zeur

Title theme alone is epic


----------



## lunaboog




----------



## HopeForHyrule

Final Fantasy IX is the greatest video game OST of all time. *mic drop*


----------



## G0DFlesh_88




----------



## Stalfos

HopeForHyrule said:


> Final Fantasy IX is the greatest video game OST of all time. *mic drop*



My favorite of Uematsu's. I especially love Terra, Bran Bal and Beatrix's theme (Rose of May?) but I honestly feel a little bad for singling out those three because the whole soundtrack is 10/10.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Stalfos said:


> My favorite of Uematsu's. I especially love Terra, Bran Bal and Beatrix's theme (Rose of May?) but I honestly feel a little bad for singling out those three because the whole soundtrack is 10/10.



Uematsu has gone on record stating that the score for FFIX is his favorite that he's done.

I'm personally very partial to You're Not Alone. But I'm with ya; the whole soundtrack is simply gorgeous.


----------



## Stalfos

HopeForHyrule said:


> Uematsu has gone on record stating that the score for FFIX is his favorite that he's done.
> 
> I'm personally very partial to You're Not Alone. But I'm with ya; the whole soundtrack is simply gorgeous.



I always used to keep several save files through out the game so I could go back and listen to my favorite tracks. lol


----------



## Cure Whip

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xr9KFynxBpA&t=7s

I love all of Gen 4's music lol! Eterna Forest sticks out to me the most! It's where I encountered my shiny buneary growing up! I was super into helping Cheryl too! And the chateau? No thanks.


----------



## MapleSilver

Been playing some Civilization 6 lately, which made me remember how good this game's soundtrack is:






Currently playing as Scotland, so I've been hearing a lot of their soundtrack.


----------



## Keystone

I love Zelda music, Mario music (especially galaxy) and the music from Metroid prime and super Metroid. Nintendo makes some really amazing tracks! I also love other games music as well such as Oblivion and Skyrim. And New Leaf of course


----------



## moonbyu




----------

